# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Koperspiraal - Artikelen

## Agnes574

*koperspiraal* 
Het spiraaltje is een voorwerp van een paar centimeters groot, dat in de baarmoeder wordt ingebracht. Vandaar ook de Engelse benaming IUD (= intra uterine device = voorwerp in de baarmoeder). Er bestaan koperspiraaltjes en het hormonaal spiraaltje. De meeste koperspiraaltjes bestaan uit een plastiek frame in een T- of ankervorm met een koperdraad eromheen. Er is ook een spiraaltje zonder frame (merknaam: Gynefix). Het is een soepel draadje met koperen kraaltjes dat bij het inbrengen in de baarmoederspier vastgezet wordt. 

*Werking*
Het koper zorgt voor de anticonceptieve werking van een spiraaltje. De belangrijkste werking van het koper is de werking op de zaadcel: het koper verandert de zaadcel zodanig, dat deze niet meer in staat is een rijpe eicel te bevruchten. Bovendien vermindert het koper de beweging van de zaadcellen. Het koperspiraaltje mag drie tot tien jaar blijven zitten, afhankelijk van het type. Er zijn verschillende merken op de markt: Multiload, Flexi T en Gynefix. Het koperspiraaltje wordt door een arts of gynaecoloog in de baarmoederholte ingebracht. Het spiraaltje zit in een dun omhulsel waarmee de arts het spiraaltje in de baarmoederholte schuift. Uit de baarmoeder blijven twee korte draadjes zitten zodat je altijd kan voelen of het spiraaltje nog goed zit. Bij het vrijen voelt men deze draadjes niet. Wanneer er in de vagina een soa aanwezig is, kan deze ook in de baarmoeder ingebracht worden bij de plaatsing van het spiraaltje. In dat geval is er kans op een ernstige ontsteking welke tot onvruchtbaarheid kan leiden. Als er een kans bestaat dat je een soa hebt, laat je dit best voor de plaatsing controleren. 
Voordelen 
beschermt je voor een lange termijn tegen ongeplande zwangerschap 
het spiraaltje is een betrouwbare methode 
het koperspiraaltje bevat geen hormonen waardoor je je eigen cyclus behoudt en geen bijwerkingen kan hebben van de hormonen 
na de verwijdering van het spiraaltje ben je onmiddellijk terug vruchtbaar 
Nadelen 
de plaatsing kan pijnlijk zijn, zeker bij vrouwen die nog geen kinderen hebben gekregen 
menstruaties kunnen langer en heviger zijn 
de eerste maanden moet de baarmoeder aan het spiraaltje wennen en kunnen krampen en licht bloedverlies optreden. Soms kan het spiraaltje loskomen. Dit gebeurt meestal in de eerste drie maanden na de plaatsing. Bij vrouwen die nog geen kinderen hebben gehad is deze kans groter. Bij het spiraaltje Gynefix is de kans op uitstoten veel kleiner aangezien het aan de bovenwand van de baarmoederholte vastgemaakt wordt. 
tijdens de plaatsing van het spiraaltje kunnen bacterieën in de baarmoederholte terechtkomen. Daardoor is er een kans op een ontsteking van de baarmoederholte in de eerste weken na de plaatsing. 
het spiraaltje biedt geen bescherming tegen soa 
Hoe geraak je aan het spiraaltje ? Hoeveel kost het? 
Het spiraaltje moet door een arts of gynaecoloog geplaatst worden. Je krijgt het spiraaltje (merknamen 'Multiload','Nova-T' en Flexi-T) op doktersvoorschrift en het kost tussen de € 30 en € 40. Met de extra korting voor meisjes jonger dan 21 jaar is het koperspiraal gratis te verkrijgen. Gynefix kost ongeveer € 64,00. Meisjes jonger dan 21 jaar betalen ongeveer € 38,00.

----------


## Agnes574

*» Spiraaltje (koperspiraal)* 

Het koperspiraaltje is een voorbehoedmiddel.

*Bescherming* 
Het spiraaltje biedt goede bescherming tegen zwangerschap, maar beschermt niet tegen AIDS en andere SOA. Het is wel aan te raden om na de eerste cyclus door de arts te laten controleren of het spiraaltje nog juist zit.

*Werking* 
De officiële benaming ´Intra Uterine Device´ betekend letterlijk vertaald: een voorwerp dat in de baarmoeder wordt geplaatst. Het spiraaltje is een klein flexibel stukje plastiek, omwikkeld met een dunne koperdraad of voorzien van koperen plaatjes. Onderaan zijn er twee nylondraadjes aan bevestigd. het koper tast de zaadcellen aan waardoor ze meestal geen eicel kunnen bevruchten. Door de aanwezigheid van het spiraal verandert de opbouw van de slijmvliesbekleding van de baarmoeder. Dit kan de innesteling van een bevruchte eicel of de doorgang van zaadcellen bemoeilijken.

*Gebruik* 
Het spiraal moet door een dokter geplaatst en verwijderd worden. De dokter kijkt eerste de ligging en de grootte van de baarmoeder na en controleert of er geen infecties zijn. De plaatsing van het spiraaltje gebeurt het best tijdens of direct na de menstruatie. Bij plaatsing houdt de dokter met een instrumentje baarmoederhals vast. Daarna schuift hij met een speciaal inbrengbuisje het spiraaltje ter plaatse en trekt het huisje terug. Er blijven 2 kleine draadjes uit de baarmoeder in de schede hangen. Na enkele maanden controleert de dokter aan de hand van deze draadjes de aanwezigheid van het spiraaltje. Met een echografie kan ook nagekeken worden of het spiraaltje nog goed zit. Daarna is een jaarlijkse controle aangewezen. Het spiraaltje wordt om de 3 of 5 jaar vervangen. De plaatsing van een spiraaltje is meestal pijnloos, tenzij het technisch door o.a. de ligging van de baarmoeder wat moeilijker is.

*Voordelen* 
 Aangezien het spiraaltje zich in de baarmoederholte bevindt, kan je het niet voelen tijdens het vrijen.
 Het is eenvoudig en goedkoop.
 Je kan het niet vergeten, je moet er slechts om de 5 jaar aan denken.

*Nadelen* 
 Tijdens de eerste maanden kan de vrouw af en toe enkele druppels bloed verliezen. Dit vermindert de betrouwbaarheid van de methode niet..
 Naargelang de vorm van de baarmoeder wordt het spiraaltje beter of minder goed verdragen. Sommige vrouwen krijgen buik- of rugpijn die meestal wel over gaat.
 Onmiddellijk na de plaatsing bestaat er gevaar voor ontsteking.


*Te verkrijgen* 
Alleen op doktersvoorschrift.

*Goed om te weten*
Bij klachten is het belangrijk onmiddellijk een dokter te raadplegen.

----------


## Agnes574

*Koperspiraal*

1 keer per 5 jaar: het koperspiraaltje.

Het koperspiraaltje wordt door de 5 jaar durende werking vooral gekozen door vrouwen die weten dat ze langere tijd geen kinderen willen krijgen en die geen hormonen willen of mogen gebruiken. Het spiraaltje moet door een arts in je baarmoeder worden geplaatst, waar het het baarmoederslijmvlies zodanig verandert dat een eventueel bevruchte eicel zich niet kan innestelen. Bovendien zorgt het koper in dit spiraaltje ervoor dat zaadcellen niet meer in staat zijn een eicel te bevruchten. Met het koperspiraaltje kun je je menstruatie niet reguleren. Je menstruatie kan langer en pijnlijker zijn dan je gewend bent.

*Voordelen:*

-Zeer betrouwbaar;

-Je hoeft 5 jaar lang niet aan je anticonceptie te denken;

-Geen hormonen, je natuurlijke menstruatiecyclus blijft behouden;

-De betrouwbaarheid wordt niet beïnvloed als je hebt overgegeven of diarree hebt en ook niet door het gebruik van medicijnen;

-Je vruchtbaarheid keert onmiddellijk terug als je gestopt bent;

*Nadelen:*

-Je moet het laten inbrengen en verwijderen door een arts;

-Je kunt je menstruatie er niet mee reguleren (deze kan langduriger en pijnlijker zijn);

-Het inbrengen en verwijderen kan pijnlijk zijn, voornamelijk bij vrouwen die nog geen kinderen hebben

----------

